# HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY RAMPAGE!!!!!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Woman, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! I hope you have the bestest day ever and you and Scott do something totally fun, if you wear heels don't kill yourself, lmaooo. Hugs from the crew and I 

:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll second that, HAVE A SUPER HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hope you have a great B day.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you sooo much!! lol Actually Scott had to work today so I'm vegging out in front of the TV, and doing a whole lot of nothing..lol

And actually I didn't get heels, I got a pair of Heelys.... My mom thought it would be funny, and now I'm just determined I'm actually going to try to wear them..lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, well hooray for veggin in front of the t.v. and heelies omg girl, i would kill myself in those, lol. let me know how that turns out


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll take pictures of whatever body part I break first...lmao I am sooo uncoordinated.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

you and me both girl, hahah I am a walking disaster. We can keep each other in check at the shows lol. hooray pics  hahahah sorry j/k


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday to you to you!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stacia. Best of luck on the Heelys, lol. I look forward to seeing pix.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

hope you have a great birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------

